# Excision of Squamous Cell Carcinoma



## carol52 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pt had a lesion excisied previously was malig. Dr re-excised the same area and the path report came back B-9. He gave me malig CPT codes. Should I bill out B-9 CPT codes since the path report came back B-9 ?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 6, 2012)

No the reason for the re excision was remaining malignancy from the previous excision so you code the malignancy.


----------



## carol52 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank You so much for your response.  I understand the reasoning behind that.


----------

